# Best Exterior Paint



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with you lovewarrior. I am using Valspar on my exterior.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just be careful of CR paint ratings. Check out posts to their own site first, for example. Since there ratings are so heavily slanted to price they get blasted for not testing appropriately for quality. See the "what were you thinking" posts pertaining to BEHR that people raced out, bought, and applied only to be severely disappointed.


----------



## Chetco (May 2, 2011)

What discount does the painting contractor get from SW? ValSpar works great with 10' of rain a year (yes 10') on my homes.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Chetco said:


> What discount does the painting contractor get from SW? ValSpar works great with 10' of rain a year (yes 10') on my homes.


I will say that the discount that I receive as a painting contractor is no ones business. I've earned my discount and I, like most contractors carry that discount over to the client. I don't know any painting company that makes money on the materials used in a project.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

LoveWarrior said:


> This post is for all the homeowners out there ... especially Texas homeowners ... who are searching through the online paint forums and are confused by the wealth of opinions out there about what brand of paint to use on the exterior of their home.
> 
> Ya know ... an old adage comes to mind: Opinions are like that orifice that one has in their posterior ... everyone has one! And, I'm no different! LOL
> 
> ...


Duration is a great product. I usually use Sherwin Williams Superpaint which is another great product, but cost less. 
Consumer Reports is a joke and they don't test every companys products.
Sherwin Williams does not refer a contractor based on sales. Usually they refer contractors whom they have heard good things about from clients and who's work they have saw in the past. I do get referalls from SW, but I have had a lot of past clients actually go to my local SW and tell them how wonderful there home looks and I also invite my SW rep, manager and assist manager to see a lot of my projects when I'm using there products. 
If Valsper works for you then that is great. 
I don't know many professional painting companies that use Lowes or Home Depot products. 
I warranty my work in writing and I would feel confident warranting a job that I used Duration on, but I would not warranty a job if I had to use Lowes or Home Depot. Does the paint that you use have 100% acrylic binders?


----------



## LoveWarrior (Apr 8, 2012)

*!!*



housepaintingny said:


> Duration is a great product. I usually use Sherwin Williams Superpaint which is another great product, but cost less.
> Consumer Reports is a joke and they don't test every companys products.
> Sherwin Williams does not refer a contractor based on sales. Usually they refer contractors whom they have heard good things about from clients and who's work they have saw in the past. I do get referalls from SW, but I have had a lot of past clients actually go to my local SW and tell them how wonderful there home looks and I also invite my SW rep, manager and assist manager to see a lot of my projects when I'm using there products.
> If Valsper works for you then that is great.
> ...


This is exactly the kinds of posts I am talking about. This post and ones like it COMPLETELY miss the point. I really don't care if the paint has 100% acrylic binders ... or whether it glows at night ... or whether the manufacturer supplies onsite naked dancing girls for entertainment while I paint. It makes no difference! The only thing that matters to me is that a paint job lasts for at least 10 years without fading, bubbling or peeling here in the extreme Texas sun, it applies easily and at a decent coverage, and does that cost effectively.

So, does the Valspar Duramax have 100% acrylic binders? I truly do not know. Nor do I care. Not one bit. Period.

And, everything else? I really do not care about either ... nor should any homeowner. Everything else is just hype and marketing designed to confuse the homeowner into paying ridiculous prices for paint and/or making them feel stupid for shopping at a big box store. That's all. It's of no real value.

Although, I guess, it may be of value if the homeowner is part of some coffee clatch that gets together with their friends to boast about the fact that they paid ridiculous prices for their paint ... and that it has 100% acrylic binders (everyone voice a collective Oooooooooo!) Well, then, I guess, it may be worth it in order for them to feed their ego. But, to me, it's just stupidity.

And, the statement about Sherwin Williams only referring business to painting contractors who have a good reputation is obvious. Of course they would do that. But, if the best rated painting contractor in town told the local Sherwin Williams store that they were going to only use big box paints from now on, you know as well as I that their referrals from that store would dry up faster than a drop of water in the Sahara desert. Come on! Please! One hand shakes the other in a business relationship. And, that is exactly what is going on there ... Quid Pro Quo!


----------



## LoveWarrior (Apr 8, 2012)

Chetco said:


> What discount does the painting contractor get from SW? ValSpar works great with 10' of rain a year (yes 10') on my homes.


Not sure. But, there are a lot of conversations by contractors over at painttalk.com lamenting that Sherwin Williams is bumping their prices, reducing their discounts, ect, ect, ect.

Look, it's a good paint. No doubt about it. It's just not cost effective ... at least not down here in Texas.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

LoveWarrior said:


> This is exactly the kinds of posts I am talking about. This post and ones like it COMPLETELY miss the point. I really don't care if the paint has 100% acrylic binders ... or whether it glows at night ... or whether the manufacturer supplies onsite naked dancing girls for entertainment while I paint. It makes no difference! The only thing that matters to me is that a paint job lasts for at least 10 years without fading, bubbling or peeling here in the extreme Texas sun, it applies easily and at a decent coverage, and does that cost effectively.
> 
> So, does the Valspar Duramax have 100% acrylic binders? I truly do not know. Nor do I care. Not one bit. Period.
> 
> ...


If you where more educated on paint products you would care. I asked, because your complaining about prices and making it sound like every painting company is screwing someone. 
Paints with 100% acrylic binders are a better paint and do cost more...PERIOD.... You basically get what you pay for. More expensive paints have better materials in them. Better paints are expensive, especiallly now days, because of the cost of raw materials. PERIOD.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad you like your paint LW. But what makes good paint actually is about the chemistry and ingredients. Better ingredients makes better Pizza Papa John sez.
Just because something like binders doesn't mean anything to you because you have a paint that worked on your one house, doesn't mean that it's not important to someone who has to do 100 in a year and stand behind every one of them. 
A Homeowner can spin the bottle on paint choices- a contractor has to know. 
And also- paint longevity is as much about proper prep as it is the finish material.


----------



## LoveWarrior (Apr 8, 2012)

housepaintingny said:


> If you where more educated on paint products you would care. I asked, because your complaining about prices and making it sound like every painting company is screwing someone.
> Paints with 100% acrylic binders are a better paint and do cost more...PERIOD.... You basically get what you pay for. More expensive paints have better materials in them. Better paints are expensive, especiallly now days, because of the cost of raw materials. PERIOD.


[chuckle] Just like a painting contractor ... accuse the homeowner for not being educated! Yet, you still totally miss the most basic of points. Again, the only thing that matters to me is that a paint job lasts for at least 10 years without fading, bubbling or peeling here in the extreme Texas sun, it applies easily and at a decent coverage, and does that cost effectively. Period. Period. Period. Whether or not the paint in question does all that with 100% acrylic binders, to me, makes absolutely no difference. Period. Who cares! And, the local Sherwin Williams store would not tell me that their Duration would do any better that the last Valspar paint job that I did myself. So, beyond all the marketing hype, prey-tell, why should I buy it?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Guy reads (1) article in a magazine, and accepts it as law, because it favors his spending practices.....But ignors decades of experience from the professionals that are actually doing the work.

IMHO - That's like reading an article put out by an Automobile Magazine about car models, and accepting it, because the (1) article, in the (1) magazine, favors his car preference.... But will refuse to listen to the actual mechanics, who have been working with that same car manufacture's models for decades, and recommend differently.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

*Before this thread continues on with the complaints of SW's pricing and "accusations of collusion", I will remind the OP of this policy on this site:* 

LINK: *http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-site-not-why-i-hate-product-company-site-37099/*



> I just wanted to post a quick reminder here. This is a "*how to do it yourself*" site and not a "*why I hate this product*" site. If you have a question about a product or need help with it please post about it. *If your here just to make some sort of public statement about a product or company then this is not the place for you.*


----------



## LoveWarrior (Apr 8, 2012)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> *Before this thread continues on with the complaints of SW's pricing and "accusations of collusion", I will remind the OP of this policy on this site:*
> 
> LINK: *http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-site-not-why-i-hate-product-company-site-37099/*


Ya know you've hit a nerve when contractors attempt to get rid of your posts! As for your previous statement about a "guy who reads one article" ... um, :no:. I've been reading for quite some time. I'm a Mensan, so I guess I know how to educate myself. And, by the way, this is not a post about hating a product. I've already stated that Sherwin Williams is a good product. It's just not worth the price.

OK, I'm going to try again .... Just answer me this question ... It's a question that I have asked twice and have yet to receive a viable answer. I will now ask a third time in different way: Why should I paint a house with product "A" that cost $69 a gallon when I can paint a house with product "B" that cost me $39 and the product will last just as long as product "A"? Just an answer to that question, please. Why?

By the way, if your answer is that one paint has 100% acrylic binders like housepaintingny, it will be an epic fail and proves that contractors do not have their customers wallet (read: best interest) in mind when selecting the product.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Congratulations. Your attitude, and blatant failure to heed the warning I posted regarding the Site Owners stated policy has closed this thread.


----------

